# Black Theraband ?



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

hi guys
quick question im thinking of buying a roll of black theraband to fit all my slingshots with but i want something that last a while as i do seperate bandsets for hutning either double theraband gold or 4 tubes per side of 17*45 tubeing but i want a theraband that last for ages and is reasonabley powerful for target practice so is black any good or should i try blue,green or maybe even gold ?? thanks guys

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

black definitely isn't good for long lasting band sets but is excellent for fast speeds 
i would say gold for both power and band life,
im sure somebody with better knowledge will add anything i have left out.
oh and also the bigger the taper on the bands the shorter the life !

cheers,

Reece


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

thanks mate ill go for gold and i prefer straight cut anyway thanks

Alex


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If you go black you will need to double or triple to handle hunting ammo.Single layer will toss 3/8" pretty good for target/plink.Black does retract a bit faster giving a little more speed.I have black and gold but gold is still my favorite.There are more discussions/opinions in past posts.Good luck


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I like the Theraband *gold* bands. For tubes I like the* yellow *and the *red*.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## europunk (5 mo ago)

Does this setup sound to over / under powered to you? Therabands black (.38) with a 20mm-15mm taper, full butterfly (58” which is about 500%), shooting 30caliber steel shot and simple shot clay ammo at a catch box 10meters away. Thanks again. Please let me know if you think it’s under or overpowered.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Fyi make sure to get the latex theraband whichever you choose, the latex free doesn't perform as well


----------

